# Lounge > Real Estate / Finance >  The big Jager house (Highway 22)

## M.alex

Has the big Jager house - on highway 22 past the roundabout after Bragg Creek - been abandoned? I don't go by there very often but it doesn't look like there's been any activity in years?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Someone on here said it's apparently just a party house that the owner doesn't live in.
Those sea cans are super premium, though.

"You're a peasant for mocking that house."
-man that is 4'-11" tall

----------


## Sentry

> Someone on here said it's apparently just a party house that the owner doesn't live in.
> Those sea cans are super premium, though.
> 
> "You're a peasant for mocking that house."
> -man that is 4'-11" tall



What, like Eyes-Wide-Shut parties?

----------


## suntan

More like lemon parties.

----------


## Darell_n

Well, the house was build in lowland with a major pipeline through the back yard, a gas plant and highway maintenance shop as neighbours and the new Springbank dry dam construction as the front view. Sounds appealing to me if you love the sound of heavy equipment.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'll bet it has gutters and downspouts too.

----------


## Darell_n

All would be forgiven if he just went with gold plated sea-cans to match the other furniture in the yard.

----------


## Disoblige

Gross. The Hons. *shudder*

----------


## Maxt

The pretend berm as privacy shade is also pretty funny.

----------


## Buster

They just need a renter to "pay their mortgage".

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> They just need a renter to "pay their mortgage".



He's struggling to find a tenant because they all find out that the neighbour keeps putting their dog turds and polystyrene into _Jaeger's_ trash cans...

----------


## Darkane

Is this house 15 min to downtown? Intrastid

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Is this house 15 min to downtown? Intrastid



16.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Absolutely relentless you filthy animals are. Gets me right in the cockles I tell you what.

----------

